# Progesterone 18 nmol/L



## Ticktock40 (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi,

Just had my progesterone level checked, it was on cd 23 and it was 18 nmol/L, due to have FSH checked this week.  Does anyone know what it should be at to show ovulation please?

Thank you


----------



## Nicnik (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi Ticktock,

Sorry I can't help, but I'd like to follow your thread, as I would also be interested to know of this too......x


----------

